# Update auf KDE 4.7.0 und l10n Packete

## dtmaster

Hallo,

ich habe gestern ein Update auf KDe 4.7.0 gefahren. Bei dem kde-l10n-4.7.0 Packet gab es dann das erste Problem. Abbruch wegen File Collision mit dem kdepim-l10n 4.4.x

Habe das dann deinstalliert und update neu gestartet. Funktionierte dann auch. Nun möchte er aber kdepim-l10n-4.7.0 installieren. Jetzt bekomme ich da aber eine File Collision mit kde-l10n-4.7.0-r1.

Kann man das Irgendwie abschalten? Also das er das trotzdem installiert.

Irgendwie finde ich das sehr verwirrend das kde-l10n und kdepim-l10n jeweils dateien vom anderen überschreiben wollen.

----------

## franzf

 *kde-l10n-ChangeLog wrote:*   

> *kde-l10n-4.7.0-r1 (28 Jul 2011)
> 
>   28 Jul 2011; Andreas K. Huettel <dilfridge@gentoo.org>
> 
>   +kde-l10n-4.7.0-r1.ebuild:
> ...

 

Es sollte also KEINE collisions mehr geben. Wenn Collision, dann zwischen kdepim-l10n-4.7.0/4.4.x und kde-l10n-4.7.0 - definitiv aber nicht mit kde-l10n-4.7.0-r1.

Kannst du vllt. nochmal syncen, dann kde-l10n-4.7.0-r1 installieren, danach die kdepim-l10n-4.7.0?

----------

## dtmaster

kde-l10n-4.7.0-r1 hatte er ja direkt davor installiert.

hier mal die ausgabe. Da steht auch drinn das er mit Dateien aus 4.7.0-r1 kollidiert.

http://pastebin.com/fEebhy5T

----------

## franzf

Gut dann ist es ein Bug  :Smile: 

----------

## dtmaster

Habs jetzt erst einmal mit dem Eintrag in die make.conf lösen können wie im Bug bericht geschrieben.

----------

## Josef.95

 *dtmaster wrote:*   

> Habs jetzt erst einmal mit dem Eintrag in die make.conf lösen können wie im Bug bericht geschrieben.

 

Manchmal hilft auch ein wenig Geduld...  :Wink: 

 *Comment 6 wrote:*   

> The problem with de and ru is fixed in lde-l10n-4.7.0-r2. Whatever else comes
> 
> up has a different origin... the translation files are about as uniform and
> 
> standardized as a random selection of seashells...

 

----------

